# emersed growth newb



## Blue_menpachi (Aug 2, 2012)

haha helllo! as you see i am new but that is not the point.
I was reading a thread and was growing HC emersed in botttles and containers, harvesting them when needed. that person had like enough to fill like two, one hundred gallon tanks. She had them in upside down tanks to keep humidity, with dappled lighting. so i was wondering if that could happen with marsilea minuta? since it is less demanding.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Blue menpachi,

I grow Marsilea minuta emersed as well as HC and HC 'Cuba' and my experience is that Mm is much, much, more difficult to grow emersed than HC. It stays alive but it just doesn't grow and spread. I grow Mm much quicker and with better results submerged.


----------



## Blue_menpachi (Aug 2, 2012)

well that sounds great cause my setup can grow both. thanks I think i'll try both just to get experience.


----------



## xenxes (Aug 1, 2012)

Marsilea minuta turn into a rather tall 4-leaf clover grown emersed. They do seem to propagate (send out runners) more slowly than HC. HC I throw a bunch on some dirt and they take hold. MM I suggest burying it into the substrate and never letting it dry out.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I've grown MM emersed and it, as mentioned before, spreads slowly. Not very viable if you ask me, you'll have better luck growing it submersed. MM tends to grow up, not to the side, whereas HC spreads fast, and then starts growing thick.


----------

